# Finished 2nd exterior



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

This one is a little different. body is super paint trim is duration satin. They wanted gutters black as well so we used satin so the residue and stains dont show on gutters as much.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks sharp. Nice house and nice paint job.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you .


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I should mention this is to start our season not just my second ever.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work even though you used super paint I personally hate it lol.


----------

